# Pension question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

How can you confirm if the pension you are receiving from a dutch company is,by the tax treaty,not taxable.Who can you ask?

Thanks in adavance.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not taxable by whom? 

The way the tax treaties normally go, a government pension is usually taxable by the country of the government in which it is administered. But the US doesn't generally give you any kind of a break on "foreign" pensions. Normally for the US you have to declare the pension (private or public) and then use foreign tax credits against any US tax liability.

Take a look at IRS publications 575 and 939.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry forgot to say its taxed by the dutch,almost a third.

Bernie


----------

